# Kernel-Konfiguration meistern?

## Incendius

Hallo ihr Gentoo-User,

seit etwa einem 3/4 Jahr benutze ich Linux. Den Einstieg bot wie so oft openSUSE, später habe ich Ubuntu genutzt und bin mittlerweile bei Fedora gelandet.   :Wink: 

Gentoo aber ist für mich eine ganz "besondere" Distribution, die etwas Faszinierendes hat... Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass es eine Source-Distribution ist, keine Ahnung.   :Very Happy: 

Deshalb habe ich schon öfters versucht, Gentoo zu installieren. Mittels dem graphischen Installer funktioniert das auch ganz einfach, aber damit geht Gentoo's Reiz für mich verloren.

An der manuellen Installation scheitere ich aber jedes Mal... genauer gesagt an der Kernel-Konfiguration.   :Embarassed: 

```
make menuconfig
```

erschlägt mich mit seinen zig Optionen und Unteroptionen: Hey, woher soll ich wissen welche Algorithmen ich brauche? Und so weiter...

Ich habe deshalb immer wieder aufgegeben und die Installation abgebrochen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich weiß auch Bescheid über genkernel, aber das ist nicht was ich will. Ich will Gentoo so gut wie möglich kennen lernen und nach meinen Wünschen anpassen.

Deshalb meine Frage:

Gibt es einen wirklich guten und aktuellen Guide der mir diesbezüglich (Kernel-Konfiguration und Beschreibung von Optionen) eine Hilfestellung liefert? Kann auch gerne englisch sein. Oder habt ihr andere Tipps für mich?

Google hat mir leider nur uralte Treffer geliefert... Vielleicht war ich auch nur blind oder zu dumm.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vielen Dank schon mal,

Incendius  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Hallo, willkommen im Forum!

Ich kenne keine Anleitung. Du wirst wohl nicht umhin kommen einfach mal alle Menüpunkte abzuarbeiten. Mit lspci findest Du heraus welche Hardware Du einbinden solltest und dann halt den richtigen Prozessortyp auswählen. Wenn Du Dir bei einzelnen Punkten nicht sicher bist, laß einfach die Voreinstellungen. Teilweise ist auch die Hilfe recht ausführlich geschrieben. Am Anfang würde ich lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig einbinden damit Du überhaupt erst mal einen funktionierenden Kernel bekommst (vor allem unter Network Options...).

Wenn Du Dir das ein paar mal gegeben hast, mit einigen Neustarts hast Du auf jeden Fall was gelernt und der erste selbst kompilierte, lauffähige Kernel ist einfach geil  :Smile: 

Ist diese Hürde genommen, wird's recht schnell zur Routine. 

Bei konkreten Fehlern kannst Du immer die genaue Fehlermeldung hier posten, wir helfen Dir dann schon.

LG, Marcus

----------

## manuels

naja, alle Menüpunkte muss du auch nicht unbedingt durcharbeiten (würd allerdings auch nicht schaden).

Auf jeden Fall solltest du folgendes beachten:

CPU

Chipset

Netzwerkkarte

Dateisysteme

----------

## schachti

Es gibt einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel im Gentoo-Wiki dazu.

----------

## musv

 *Incendius wrote:*   

> erschlägt mich mit seinen zig Optionen und Unteroptionen: Hey, woher soll ich wissen welche Algorithmen ich brauche?

 

Einfach mal die Hilfe der jweiligen Optionen lesen. Da wirst du ziemlich häufig den Satz finden:

 *Kernelconfig wrote:*   

> If you don't know what it is, you don't need it

 

Das trifft dann in den meisten Fällen auch zu. 

Manchmal steht auch sowas drin:

 *Kernelconfig wrote:*   

> If unsure, say Y.

 

Zusätzlich zum oben erwähnten, kannst du ja erstmal alles deaktivieren und nur das nötigste an Optionen und Treibern aktivieren. Wenn der Kernel dann erstmal läuft, dann kannst du immer noch schrittweise erweitern, um zusätzliche Hardware oder andere Funktionen noch zum Laufen zu kriegen. 

Und keine Angst, wenn du nur irgendwelche Treiber bzw. "unwichtigere" Optionen änderst, wird beim Kernelcompilieren nicht immer der ganze Kernel neugebaut.

Die Grundregel ist dabei: Alle benötigten Sachen aktiveren, alles nicht zwangsläufige Benötigte deaktiveren. Und manchmal mußt du Dich da halt vortasten, um das rauszufinden.

----------

## Incendius

Vielen Dank, ich werde eure Tipps beim nächsten Mal beherzigen. Hoffentlich bekomm ich es dann hin.

Will aber jetzt erst mal abwarten, wie es mit Gentoo weiter geht, ehe ich einen neuen Versuch starte   :Smile: 

----------

## obrut<-

noch ein paar ganz wichtige tips:

den treiber für den controller, an dem die festplatten hängen, immer fest einkompilieren, nicht als modul! gleiches gilt für die "treiber" für die von dir verwendeten dateisysteme! verwendest du an diesen stellen module, wird dein system mit einem kernel panic stehenbleiben, da er keine partitionen finden kann. diese beiden punkte sind die wichtigsten um das system überhaupt booten zu können. denkst du dran, geht i.d.r. nicht mehr viel schief.

----------

## jakommo

hi,

du könntest doch genkernel benutzen um die installation abzuschließen und wenn dein system dann mal läuft kannst du dich dranmachen einen eigenen kernel zu bauen.

grüße

jakommo

----------

## Max Steel

Er schrieb doch das er schon einen fertigkernel hat und jetz einen eigenen machen möchte, unter Gentoo, da er bisher nur OpenSuse genutzt hat bietet es sich an ne Install zu machen.

----------

